# The Future of Work: For Uber Drivers, Data Is the Boss



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Future of Work: For Uber Drivers, Data Is the Boss*
By ALEX ROSENBLAT
SEP 10, 2015
*http://www.psmag.com/business-economics/the-future-of-work-for-uber-drivers-data-is-the-boss*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Drivers: Information Asymmetries and Control in Dynamic Work*

*Abstract: 
http://www.datasociety.net/output/f...tion-asymmetries-and-control-in-dynamic-work/
PDF:
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2686227*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Future of Work: Independence and Flexibility*
By TRAVIS KALANICK
OCT 15, 2015
http://www.psmag.com/business-economics/the-future-of-work-independence-and-flexibility


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*When Your Boss Is an Uber Algorithm*
*http://www.technologyreview.com/news/543946/when-your-boss-is-an-uber-algorithm/*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

With reference to the above articles, here is an article about "flexiblity, algorithms and power" written 2 years ago by a sharp south african. Bottom line: until Uber Drivers (on-demand workers) decide on a model for organization, be it union, co-op, non-profit, corporate or a mix of the above, they are toast.

https://gigaom.com/2014/08/18/in-th...l-and-algorithms-wont-protect-workers-rights/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The Future of Work: For Uber Drivers, Data Is the Boss*
> By ALEX ROSENBLAT
> SEP 10, 2015
> *http://www.psmag.com/business-# 1economics/the-future-of-work-for-uber-drivers-data-is-the-boss*


POST # 1/chi1cabby: Thank You for this
Hyperlinked
"PS.Mag" Article by Alex Rosenblatt. What
a refreshing alternative to the Idolatry
practiced by "Business Insider" Journo-
Fellatrix, Maya Kosoff.

Bison: Calls'em like he sees'em!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's Drivers: Information Asymmetries and Control in Dynamic Work*
> 
> *Abstract:
> http://www.datasociety.net/output/f...tion-asymmetries-and-control-in-dynamic-work/
> ...


POST # 2/chi1cabby: What a Coincidence!
Another Article
by Alex Rosenblatt. Too bad that ONLY
THE Abstract was available via the
Hyperlink provided.

Learned a New/Invented Word though:

☆ ☆ ☆ "DISINTERMEDIATION" ☆ ☆ ☆

Bison: Alex....I AM IN LOVE!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The Future of Work: Independence and Flexibility*
> By TRAVIS KALANICK
> OCT 15, 2015
> http://www.psmag.com/business-economics/the-future-of-work-independence-and-flexibility


POST # 3/chi1cabby: Although I WILL
Thank YOU for this
2nd Hyperlinked "PS.Mag.com" Article,
I WON'T BE issuing any "Bon Mots" to
#Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k! Pure Boiler-
Plate PR about how the Kult of Kakanicky
is the SAVIOR OF THE MIDDLE CLASS...
pure "Horse Puckey"!

CONVIENIENTLY..."THE CONMEISTER"
FAILS to mention that HIS $ucce$$ is
ONLY as a result of Gutting an Entire
Industry, and Impoverishing Millions
in the Quest for AutoBot Domination.

Bison: Rocket-Sled-2-HELL-4-U-Travis!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *When Your Boss Is an Uber Algorithm*
> *http://www.technologyreview.com/news/543946/when-your-boss-is-an-uber-algorithm/*


POST # 4/chi1cabby: M.I.T. Technology
Review from
HOMETOWN...Thanks chi1cabby !

Wait...an Alex Rosenblatt TRI-FECTA ? ! ?
Be still my Heart!

Bison: Needs a Good Sedative, now.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Too bad that ONLY
> THE Abstract was available via the
> Hyperlink provided.


I've uploaded the complete paper on DropBox:

*Uber's Drivers: Information Asymmetries and Control in Dynamic Work*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> With reference to the above articles, here is an article about "flexiblity, algorithms and power" written 2 years ago by a sharp south african. Bottom line: until Uber Drivers (on-demand workers) decide on a model for organization, be it union, co-op, non-profit, corporate or a mix of the above, they are toast.
> 
> https://gigaom.com/2014/08/18/in-th...l-and-algorithms-wont-protect-workers-rights/


POST # 5/Ca$h4: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for this
Hyperlinked "GigaCom" Article...with a
South African Author, no less! I DON'T
know HOW I missed this Hyperlink-filled
GEM...15 months ago...but it bears a
Encore Exposure.

More Importantly, your effort here is a
"Notable Nod" to Our #1 UPNF Member
chi1cabby , who has been on an 18
MONTH Marathon of News/News Related
Hyperlinked Threads...soon to total over
NINE THOUSAND...not even to mention
the Nearly 12,000 Likes Earned!

Bison: Salutes St. Comity of Chicago!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

* An Uber union? Seattle could clear way for ride-app drivers*
Discussion in 'News' started by haji, Sunday at 2:15 PM.

The future of work. Seattle drivers using city council and unions. Stay tuned December 14. Article mentions Plouffe giving talk on December 4 in Seattle entitled "Uber and the Future of Work" which will probably the same narrative as Travis Kalanick article of October 15, 2015 cited above. Thanks Chic1cabby.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

* An Uber union? Seattle could clear way for ride-app drivers*

*Forgot to post link.*

*http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/unionize-ride-app-drivers-seattle-in-us-spotlight/*


----------

